
Wolfram Alpha Open Code – Computable Notebook - kauegimenes
http://www.wolfram.com/wolframalpha-opencode-tour/
======
inlineint
I think it's worth to mention here that Wolfram site also has a so called
"Wolfram Programming Lab", which is basically a free access to Mathematica
hosted in a cloud and not requiring registration.

Link to create and open a notebook:
[https://lab.open.wolframcloud.com/app/view/newNotebook?ext=n...](https://lab.open.wolframcloud.com/app/view/newNotebook?ext=nb)

~~~
ethomson
I'm really pleased to see that this actually outputs plain text results in
_plain text_. For example, if I enter `Integrate[Sin[x], x]`, the result is
`-Cos[x]` _in text_.

Real, honest to god, copy and pasteable text!

This is at odds with Wolfram Alpha and integrals.com (from its inception to
its current integration with Wolfram Alpha) which returns you... a gif. Of
Mathematica-rendered text. Ugh.

------
lgas
It's just a blank orange screen with the text "Wolfram|Alpha Open Code—Tour"
and a link back to wolfram cloud at the bottom of the screen for me (in
Chrome).

~~~
watersb
On my iPhone, I see a video that walks through Open Code.

In true Wolfram style, however, I still don't know what Open Code is.

------
mayoff
I couldn't make this web page work either.

Anyway, I think what it's trying to announce is the new button included in
Wolfram Alpha results. The button looks like a cloud with a right arrow inside
it and when you mouse over the button, it adds the text “Open Code”.

When you click the button, it takes you to an in-browser Mathematica notebook
containing cells for all of the different Wolfram Alpha results.

